# My Complete Recovery



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive posted several recovery stories but i enjoy making sure people see it cause i find its important.

Ive gotten DP twice in my life. 
once when i was 13
once when i was 14.

both of them took about
eh

half a year

to recover from

and this is how i did it.

When I felt DP coming on strong one day, ill nap. now i have a love hate relationship but napping but it certainly did help. 
If you wear eye glasses, take them off when your feeling rather DR'd or dizzy from your unreality.

Now, you have to accept what DP is to get rid of it. And I have. So if you havent, listen to me.

It's a habit of thought. Its a habit a bad one at that of thinking this way and to stop it you must distract yourself and attempt to live the life you think you should be living. go out there and be yourself. remember some things:

eating right is key
light and public places are not your friends. but they arent exactly your enemies
very weird weather conditions can surprisingly spark DP for some people
especially wind.

if its a DP emergency, as i like to call it, where theres just no relief and you just cant shake it. Alcohol
ALCOHOL.
it makes things more vivid. for me and alot of others. when your pretty intoxicated, youll find it hard to feel real DP'd.

Numb away these feelings. theyre just bad thoughts. a 100% case of disgusting ocd. just live life.

life finds a way.

it took time
and it took training.
and it was not easy at all
but im 15 now and im feeling great and normal and im getting my life back.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## Spike13 (Oct 12, 2008)

It'a great that you've recovered 

As for the acohol thing, it does help as long as you don't drink too much...that makes DR worse. Drinking until you feel a bit light -headed is cool, because alcohol sort of reconnects the mind with the body and makes your tought-processes slower. But you have to stop drinking before you feel too drunk!


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

yes spike haha. i figured that out the hard way. :?


----------

